# Stupid stocking question (for a softwater tank)



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Will Rams and Pencil fish be ok in the same tank?
They both need somewhat acidic and somewhat soft water around 5.8 and 6 on the PH scale. 
Some of the lower PH Tetra? Barbs?

What else would go good in a tank like that? (other than the obvious and expensive discus) anything interesting that could be suggested?

Just toying with ideas for my 40 gallon breeder... trying to generate Long term planning looking at options as I haven't even got filters lids or lights for it yet. Small tanks are easy to budget for but bigger tanks give so many more possibilities.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Along with the tetras(cardinals ,rummynose) you could do some dwarf rainbows or "blue eyes".Pseudomugil gertrudae is a beautiful fish that stays small like cardinals.
Tropical Freshwater Aquarium Fish Mail Order - German Blue Rams, Cichlids & Labyrinth Fish, Rainbowfish and Blue-eyes
Some pretty interesting fish on this link(including dwarf rainbows and "blue eyes").
When I showed the blue eyes to my #1 LFs owner he ordered from these guys so I could have some.The fish were very good quality.The Pseudomugil is listed under "spotted blue eye".
And I'm pretty sure pencil fish and rams would be fine.They are both also beautiful fish.I've looked long and hard at several pencilfish.....


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

I DIG those Pseudomugil gertrudae... they look cool


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Certain wild betta species like soft water with low PH as well. I believe a good beginner species who would do well with the others listed would be Ocellata. They are a nice mouthbrooder, with a lovely blue hue. not shy and very personable. I have kept them in with all types of fish ( tetras, rasboras, plecos ) and they have never caused an issue.


----------

